# How long does it take for wood to oxidize in sun?



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

If left in direct sun light, generally speaking, about how long does it take for wood to change color? Specifically in my case, padauk (un-sealed).


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've only finished one piece of padauk. I believe it would oxidize about the same as walnut. It would lighten the most in the first month and extremely gradual from then on. I've had a test piece of walnut sitting face up outdoors in the direct sun for the last 5 months and there is very little change in color.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've watched paduak darken at a street fair. One side of the cutting board got darker than the side that was not exposed to direct sun.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 with Sawdust, you mention direct sunlight, the UV will change the padauk fast. I would expect a short time may be hours or a few days.

The finish will not alter the reaction to the UV, unless it has UV inhibitors, but I think it would still change fast.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Takes a year outdoors here at 53N for SPF (mostly spruce) to take on the lovely silver of weathered wood. My outdoor work/yard tables are all local freight pallets with legs.
Summer #2, the wasps were at them with a vengance for wood to make nest paper.

Western Red Cedar must take several years? I've attached a set of 8 wood carvings to fenceposts, they face the sun. The entire Animal Family = portraits of elk, moose, whitetail, mule deer, mountain sheep caribou, mountain goat and bison. Most 6" x 17", all the big vegetarians.
Each got 2 coats of satin Varathane so the result is pending. They can stay out there until they rot.
Could have added grizz and black bears, cougar, lynx & bobcat, wolf & coyote. Some day.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

TaleSspin said:


> If left in direct sun light, generally speaking, about how long does it take for wood to change color? Specifically in my case, padauk (un-sealed).


I agree w/ those who say not long at all (hours to days) in direct sunlight.

For sunlight that is both indirect and weak, it can take much longer but it will happen eventually.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> I've only finished one piece of padauk. I believe it would oxidize about the same as walnut. It would lighten the most in the first month and extremely gradual from then on. I've had a test piece of walnut sitting face up outdoors in the direct sun for the last 5 months and there is very little change in color.


Are you sure that's padauk? I've never seen padauk lighten with UV, only darken and in direct sunlight there's no way that it will take a month.

Perhaps you have redheart ... that acts just like what you are talking about.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

phinds said:


> Are you sure that's padauk? I've never seen padauk lighten with UV, only darken and in direct sunlight there's no way that it will take a month.
> 
> Perhaps you have redheart ... that acts just like what you are talking about.


It was padauk. About 20 years ago I was buying an extra board of different species every time I bought a load of lumber. I just cut about a foot off one board and put a finish on it. I don't believe it has darkened any but I haven't kept it in the sun either. As far as I can tell it's the same color it always was. I believe I still have the rest of that board. If I get the chance I will sand it off and put a finish on it and compare it with the old board.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> It was padauk. About 20 years ago I was buying an extra board of different species every time I bought a load of lumber. I just cut about a foot off one board and put a finish on it. I don't believe it has darkened any but I haven't kept it in the sun either. As far as I can tell it's the same color it always was. I believe I still have the rest of that board. If I get the chance I will sand it off and put a finish on it and compare it with the old board.


Interesting. Again, as I said, I've never heard of padauk getting lighter instead of darker and taking any length of time in direct sunlight to change color noticeably.


----------

